

A Conversation with Gerald - screeley
http://blog.embed.ly/a-conversation-with-gerald

======
camo
If anyone else clicked on this link to find out who this mysterious 'Gerald'
is and why we're supposed to know by him by his first name through some sort
of Voodoo, i recommend instead to go listen to a far more interesting Guy
called Gerald:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivr57dcs9-E>

